
Hospitals with better IT have fewer deaths, study shows - tsally
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9127072
======
jwilliams
Interesting - But this could be a correlation vs causation issue - Hospitals
with better IT may also be better organised / located / funded / regards / etc
(hence have fewer deaths).

~~~
celoyd
Also, only looking at patients older than 50 means they're presumably
overrecording the effect on things like heart surgery and underrecording it on
things like emergency treatment of work accidents. Still an interesting study.

